# RAW feeders- how to fatten up a dog?



## bunnylover (Nov 1, 2007)

I have a jack russell that just had puppies 3 days ago. She is on a raw/natural diet. She is getting eggs (raw), chicken, and rabbit mostly, with treats of other things as they become available (beef, fish, etc.). Since she has started nursing, I also started giving her a little puppy food to make sure that she isn't missing anything that she needs. Well, surprise, surprise, she decides that she is too good to eat dog food  She is getting very skinny, I can easily feel and even see her ribs and her backbones. What can I feed her (preferably raw/natural) that will help her gain a little weight (healthfully, of course!) What can I be supplementing her with to help her? I should have planned for this a little better, should have known she wouldn't like the dog food! Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

The simple answer is to simply feed more (if she'll eat it). You could also slowly add in fattier meat (like the cheapest hamburger you can find) to get more calories into her. Don't go too fast or you'll upset her digestive system.

Several people have posted about using Satin Balls. You could search for that recipe and try that.

Congrats on the puppies!


----------



## Cashs Cowgirl (Jan 26, 2006)

satin balls definitely work. They put weight on the Great Pyr that I had. She loved them too, but she liked them lightly 'scrambled' and slighty browned in a pan...not raw...LOL.


----------



## cricket (Dec 15, 2004)

Yeah, but Miranda....You spoiled that beast shamelessly! ROFL!!! 

Add in cottage cheese, fatty hamburger, pork stomachs, and most importantly....tripe. Make sure your giving enough (10%) organ, especially liver. In fact, I'd up the organ percentage for a while. I'd also lower the bone ratio too... No necks or backs. Check with your processor and see if you can get "trim". It's mostly fat and perfect for this little girl.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I doubt a dog CAN eat enough to put on any weight while nursing a litter. All her energy is going into milk production. As long as she acts healthy I wouldnt worry about her weight until the pups are weaned

Has ANYONE ever seen a fat NURSING dog? I know I havent


----------



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I doubt a dog CAN eat enough to put on any weight while nursing a litter. All her energy is going into milk production. As long as she acts healthy I wouldnt worry about her weight until the pups are weaned
> 
> Has ANYONE ever seen a fat NURSING dog? I know I havent


I have but she was HUGELY overweight when she delivered and only had one pup :nono: That is not the norm though. I'd feed this mom just about anything that she will eat within reason after you get her used to it as Goldenmom said. Go for full fat cottage cheese, fatty meats, anything raw that you can get her to eat. If she's already been eating raw, satin balls won't really make that much difference. There's too much grain (Total cereal and oatmeal) and filler in there. They worked for my Pyr when I got him but I was cooking it and mixing it into kibble to get him to eat more. Raw eggs are a great help too if she'll eat them.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

It is normal for a nursing ***** to be thin, it doesn't mean you are a bad owner. Offer her food several times a day so that she is eating more than usual, but not more at any single meal. When she stops nursing, you can just go back to her normal feeding schedule.


----------



## bunnylover (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks for all the advice! She is eating more since I stopped trying to get her to eat the dog food. She won't eat it anymore, she is spoiled on raw.  lol I just needed some tips on which raw foods were the best for weight gain. I have meat rabbits, but they are a very lean meat, she gets plenty of rabbit meat but I know she needs other meats as well. She loves eggs and cottage cheese as well, guess I'll start feeding more of that! And I'll pick up some cheap hamburger at the store next time I'm grocery shopping. Now watch, before this is all said and done with she will be eating grilled steaks every day. :baby04: Thanks again everyone!


----------

